

Ask HN:Best Crowdfunding options for Hardware? - dquail

My sense is the jury&#x27;s still out on which platform hardware companies are using for crowdfunding - kickstarter, indiegogo, selfstarter, etc.  
Is this the case?  What are the decision factors hardware entrepreneurs are <i>actually</i> factoring into their decision?
======
jesusmichael
do you have a patent?

